# poythress bottle



## madman (May 18, 2008)

hey gang i was wondering if anyone ever found a bottle like this?  it reads POYTHRESS 1856, the bottle is from the thirties  any ideas?? mike


----------



## GuntherHess (May 18, 2008)

> POYTHRESS


 
 A Richmond VA bottle...
http://www.poythress.net/PoythressDrugBottle.htm


----------

